# Has Anyone Used TriLyte?



## pmc (Aug 1, 2006)

Picked up the scrip for my colonoscopy prep (procedure set for 04/24) and it's for TriLyte - 4 liters!! Has anyone had experience with this prep? Appreciate any information.Thankspmc


----------



## 15308 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello PMC,First of all good luck.I had my colonoscopy at the end of Jan. The worst part is the prep work. It was scheduled for a Monday. I started midday on that Sunday. Don't worry about getting all 4 liters down. I got almost 3. I discussed w/several other people and found no one that drank all 4. Believe me you will be done around 3. I started early in the day so that I would be done well before bedtime and could at least sleep through the night. I also made sure to use the exact amount when drinking. In another words don't add more water to each serving than necessary. Of course once you start drinking you can not stray far from the bathroom. Another trick I used was after each serving I would suck a little bit on a sucker to get the taste out of my mouth. Suckers are fine because as you know you can't eat anything. Make sure you have some mags or a good book because you will be there off and on for several hours. I wish you luck and pray your colonoscopy comes back negative.


----------



## pmc (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info - I hadn't thought beyond the sheer volume I have to drink to consider how bad it will taste - the sucker idea is a good one. I have to start Sunday with the evening meal - full liquids and a bottle of mag citrate - another bottle Monday am and then the Trilyte - then the procedure ### 7 am Tuesday. No sleep and no food.......I am going to be seriously cranky by the end of this deal! Thanks for the good thoughts.pmc


----------

